# 2009 Gheenoe Classic $6995



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Pictures will greatly help sell your boat! I can't tell if this is a commerical post, but if it is:



> 3. The use of any classified section on the Microskiff forum is for forum members wanting to sell personal items. Anyone interested in conducting commercial sales or advertise their business on the forum should post in the vendor forums or contact  [email protected] for advertising opportunities.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Gramps, good catch [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

If it has a bulge pump does that mean it will make me thinner? ;D


----------

